# OpenGL und DirectX - was genau ist das?



## Nick H. (26. Jun 2005)

ich wollt mal ausprobieren 3D zu proggen
hab ich noch nie gemacht
und da dacht ich auf nen Versuch kommts an

da war aber schon beim download ein Problem:

soll ich die OpenGL oder die DirectX Version nehmen?

alsodacht ich ich frag einfach mal was das überhaupt ist

ausser das das irgendwas mit Computer Programmen zu tun hat weiß ich nix...


----------



## Beni (26. Jun 2005)

Version von _was_?

Falls du Java3D meinst: das macht keinen Unterschied beim Programmieren, und kann später auch ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## Nick H. (26. Jun 2005)

das dacht ich mir schon

nur was genau ist der unterschied?
welches soll ich nehmen?


----------



## AlArenal (26. Jun 2005)

Nick H. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das dacht ich mir schon
> 
> nur was genau ist der unterschied?
> welches soll ich nehmen?



Für dich als Java-Progger macht es gar keinen Unterschied, intern setzt Java3D das dann eben nur in der Kommunikation mit dem System anders um. Unter Windows kannst du ja mit OpenGL und DirectX zwei 3D-Schnittstellen. Es macht ja inhaltlich auch keinen Unterschied ob du deine E-Mails über GMX oder Freenet verschickst.


----------



## Nick H. (26. Jun 2005)

jetzt hab ichs glaub ich geblickt
aber kann es sein das das Java 3D Api nix bringt?

JOGL ist doch viel besser oder?
und soll ja wahrscheinlich auch später in die Se integriert werden

also wärs besser wenn ich JOGL progg oder?


----------



## Illuvatar (28. Jun 2005)

Hat alles vor- und Nachteile. J3D is besser für eher "statische" Szenen. Ich find da übrigens die DX - Version besser, da mit OGL bei mir grad mal 1 Frame pro 5 Sekunden läuft :/


----------

